# how to fix squeaks in hardwood over concrete slab



## Wood Floor Guy (Apr 16, 2009)

*Squeaky Floor over concrete*

I hate to give you bad news, but it sounds like it was a "direct glue down" installation and not a floating install. If it was floated, the pin/needle and glue wouldn't have made any difference. That being said, one additional loose spots can be fixed in the same manner as the first ones, but, there's a good chance that more spots will develop. Lots of reasons why the loose/hollow spots can develop in a glue down installation.

Wood Floor Guy
www.woodfloorsforyou.com :laughing:


----------



## swvajanyatek (Apr 11, 2009)

i realized a while ago that the floor would likely need either significant work or replacement, so its not such bad news, more of just confirmation. with that said, hearing the pops is driving me insane, so anything i can do to minimize the audio impact would be helpful. to be sure i'm clear, you are suggesting that the best method for eliminating the pops is to use the drill and glue? if so, what type of glue should i use to fill the air pocket? thanks again.


----------



## HardwoodGuy (Jun 7, 2008)

> if so, what type of glue should i use to fill the air pocket?


Dritac makes a handy kit, as long as it's an *engineered* product. The article below is for direct gluedown installations.


Repair Gluedown Floors


.


----------



## swvajanyatek (Apr 11, 2009)

great stuff. thanks so much!


----------

